# What do you think of my new stud?



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

I am going to have him gelded come the 1st but I was wondering what you thought of his conformation over all, Cochise is a APHA registered Sorrel Over Stud he can be found at 
Two M Chief Bluestock Paint

his registered name is Two M Chief Bluestock, and I was also wondering if he has a good back ground and to anyone with an APHA membership, I kinda wanted to know if he has any foals on the ground, He is a great stud real low key does what you ask of him and since he is registered I wanted to do some kind of eventing with him , I am not going to breed him or anything like that, like I said he will be gelded the 1st so over all what do you think?

oh yeah the people that I bought him from lost there jobs and couldn't care for him that's why he is a little under weight and he needs his feet trimmed I only gave a $150.00 for him though.


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Not good shots if you want an honest opinion of him. 

About the only thing I can say for certain, based on these, is that he's cute with flashy color.


----------



## versatility (Dec 9, 2010)

Poor shoulder angle, topline and underline are equal, short croup, high tail set, short pasterns, ties in way low into his chest- shall I go on? Sorry sweetie, he's not a good prospect for breeding.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think he is cute but I do think he has steep shoulder from these pictures. 

usermyass...he isn't for breeding.She mentioned she is gelding him.


Anyways,I love paints and I love black and whites the most but he is flashy and I like him.

I love the coloring of his mane and tail!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

versatility said:


> Poor shoulder angle, topline and underline are equal, short croup, high tail set, short pasterns, ties in way low into his chest- shall I go on? Sorry sweetie, he's not a good prospect for breeding.


This is why I don't like posting on here now. People like this. Had you read the post, you'd know she isn't breeding him. He's being gelded on the first. She said it on two different occasions. And thank you for posting one nice thing about her horse... That was a rather nasty post, if I do say so myself.

I think he's super cute! As long as his heart is in the right place, I don't see why he can't lower level event. Good luck with him!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

gotxhorses said:


> This is why I don't like posting on here now. People like this. Had you read the post, you'd know she isn't breeding him. He's being gelded on the first. She said it on two different occasions. And thank you for posting one nice thing about her horse... That was a rather nasty post, if I do say so myself.
> 
> I think he's super cute! As long as his heart is in the right place, I don't see why he can't lower level event. Good luck with him!


 
She was very nasty towards her and her poor horse. I like to show my horse to people but people are so rude on here.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

He's cute! 

The first picture makes him look quite downhill, but that could be the angle, not a fan of how his neck ties into his chest but overall he looks like a good little horse you shouldn't have any problems doing low level anything with. 

Not familiar with APHA bloodlines so I'm not help there.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

he's cute not that great if confo but he looks sweet i noticed on the first pic his rear end looked higher up then his front that probably cause he's going to grow more  cute though!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

From what I read, it seems that she is going to geld him - HOWEVER, I also get the impression that she may not if everyone thinks that he has a great conformation. 

Secondly, I found it harsh for a few of our members to jump down the neck of a new member for voicing their opinion - and a rather good one at that. That member was not saying anything except that he is not a good stud prospect.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I think I'll have another go at him. 

It looks to me like he needs his hooves done and he is underweight. These aren't very good conformation pictures. He's not very squared. So the experts won't be able to tell you much but I'll give it a go. 

I still think he is a little roach backed, cow hocked, a tad sickle hocked, a tad over at the knee and I don't like his withers. I don't see him being THAT short in the pastern. His conformation reminds me a lot of my geldings. 

I do like his coloring and his mane, as I said last time, looks flashy on him. I hope you have fun with him!


----------



## versatility (Dec 9, 2010)

My intention was to give my opinion and I wasn't nasty, just honest. Stud or not he has many conformation problems as myself and others have stated. My experience has been that she may have kept him for breeding if she got some positive response, lots of horse lovers do that and it affects the horse industry negatively. Emotions have little place when making decisions regarding horses.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you know what he was bred for?
hes cute


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

this is completly off topic as i have already commented on this "lovely" stud before.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

whats roached back?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Gidget, the Equine Glossary says.
"Roach Back: 
Convex curvature of the spine between the withers and the loins. Opposite of hollow back."

Meaning the back has an upward arch where it shouldn't. Usually a spinal deformity. Looks something like this.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Gidget, the Equine Glossary says.
> "Roach Back:
> Convex curvature of the spine between the withers and the loins. Opposite of hollow back."
> 
> Meaning the back has an upward arch where it shouldn't. Usually a spinal deformity. Looks something like this.


 
does it hurt them? wow, never seen one


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

First, he's definitely got the looks, very beautiful! Second, I do see an awful lot of issues with his conformation therefore making him a horrible prospect for breeding and I'd be a bit peeved if the colt really does have some foals on the ground. Third and most importantly, I'd be concerned about the way his bones have grown in his legs due to lack of hoof maintenance. If he was really bred previously I'd watch out for it taking an effect on his attitude. Definitely a good deal that he's in your hands now, I love when people rescue horses and take in ones that truly do need a new home quickly rather than those that are being back yard bred(and overbred) and just sold because they don't fit into show plans. His bloodlines are pretty good too. Hope he turns out to be a mighty fine and flashy eventer for you


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Slick, I sent you a PM. 


What exactly do you see wrong in his conformation. I couldnt tell much from the wonky photos that really jumped out of me other than him being downhill.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

guys,i think you chased off the OP...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think anyone was trying to be rude, just truthful. This is the third time she has asked the forum to critique this horse, the third time she's listed him as her new stallion and the third time she's gotten the same answers.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh,i thought this was the first time she posted.....


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, the other two times were also not very good pictures to tell anything by, but even at completely different angles, the same main problems seem to be mentioned by multiple posters. Definitely not a good breeding prospect, but assuming that some good farrier work and proper nutrition can straighten him out somewhat, he ought to be a fine riding horse. He does have nice coloring.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Let me just say this. I read your other threads on this horse. You mentioned that you "need to know if he has good enough conformation [to breed]".

If you are not educated well enough to know if a stallion YOU own is breeding quality or not, you REALLY shouldn't own a stallion. I do hope he'd been gelded by now and has not bred to any mares.. I'm sorry to put this so bluntly, but he would not contribute anything to the horse population in any way with his little swimmers.


----------



## versatility (Dec 9, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> From what I read, it seems that she is going to geld him - HOWEVER, I also get the impression that she may not if everyone thinks that he has a great conformation.
> 
> Secondly, I found it harsh for a few of our members to jump down the neck of a new member for voicing their opinion - and a rather good one at that. That member was not saying anything except that he is not a good stud prospect.


Thank you~ In my world if you don't want someone's opinion be sure NOT to ask for it.


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

There is always a way to give an honest opinion without cutting someone down. There is also the high road. Gelding him is a good choice, so I commend you on your decision to do so. Also, the pictures aren't that great, so next time try to get him as square as possible and photograph from a profile position or directly in front, or behing him, too. He seems like a sweet horse and I'm sure you'll have fun with him.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

******

(****) I'm not scared just haven't looked at the forum for a while, and unicorn critiqued him that's what i was looking for, but thank you so much for all of your in put, also I am always open to constructive criticism. Have a great new year!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*I know I know ^_^*



Haley said:


> Let me just say this. I read your other threads on this horse. You mentioned that you "need to know if he has good enough conformation [to breed]".
> 
> If you are not educated well enough to know if a stallion YOU own is breeding quality or not, you REALLY shouldn't own a stallion. I do hope he'd been gelded by now and has not bred to any mares.. I'm sorry to put this so bluntly, but he would not contribute anything to the horse population in any way with his little swimmers.


I know he isn't breeding quality that's why i came here and yes i was wanting him to be absolutely fantastic for what ever reason, but i have found that he does enjoy mine and my boyfriends company very much and if he has accepted us so readily I have done the same 

happy new year every one (late)


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*...bahahah...*



versatility said:


> Thank you~ In my world if you don't want someone's opinion be sure NOT to ask for it.


What gives you the idea that i didn't want someones opinion, if I didn't I wouldn't be here and cochise wouldn't be going under the knife
thanks though everyone has been a great help even you !!!


intellectual growth should commence at birth, and cease only at death


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to take what people say with a grain of salt. Some people don't know how to critique nicely and tend to come off rude. IMO I don't think confo has to be perfect to be good at whatever career you choose for the horse he needs heart and should enjoy it and obviously training. And only you can be the judge of that.
He's cute and I love his coloring. He looks small?!? could be the pics though.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

i love his markings, you would definetly have people turning there heads to lake a look, and i love his face!


----------

